# 27-28" laws for 14" rims?



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

well i really like the laws and was thinkin about pickin up a set cuz my XTR's just arent what im lookin for. i bought my rubicon with 27" XTR's on 14" ITP rims, and i was wondering if they make a 27" LAW for 14" rims? if not do they make a 28? not too certain a 28" would fit that great. its got a 2" lift on it but with the 27" XTR's look pretty tight between the front lower part of the rear fender and the tire.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The only Outlaws made for 14" rims are 31's and I know you don't want those...Silverbacks do 30's and 32's for 14" rims...Sorry man


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

could also go with zilla's if you want to keep the 14's


----------



## littlebigrancher (Aug 25, 2009)

if you want to keeop the 14's get the 30" zillas. they are liter then the 26 laws, and take that lift off, thats just hurting you as far as putting bigger tires on. it swings the swing arm forward closer to the fender.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ya i know what your sayin littlebigrancher but i like how it looks a little higher than stock. i think im gonna go with 28" zilla's next summer and maybe heat and bend the fenders if need be.


----------

